# Mk3 Oil Pump Question



## MK3matters (Feb 19, 2014)

My oil light started flashes recently on my 98 golf 2.0 8v. I know that indicates low oil pressure. I have searched and Googled and have only found good information On VR6s. My next step is to check oil pressure. How difficult is it to get to the oil sensors? Would I be able to rent the oil pressure reader or take it to a garage? And how hard is it to get to the oil pump? Thanks guys.


----------



## ones (Jul 18, 2011)

did you fix the oil issue?

that happen to me like two mouths ago and I had a damage on the oil catch pan, I dint had any leaks on it but the oil pressure sensor always pip on me:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## CheckeredCar (Dec 31, 2014)

On the 2.0 there's two oil pressure sensors. One for low pressure and one for high pressure. High pressure sensor is located at #15 in the image below and the low pressure sensor is located on the side of the head at #19 in the image below.

You can also install an afertmarket oil pressure gauge in your car. I use an 0-80PSI VDO gauge with the corresponding oil pressure sender. You place the sender on one of the two additional ports that are available on the oil filter housing flange. Then run a wire from the sender to the gauge in your cabin.

What kind of oil and filter are you using? Fram filter is cheap cardboard. Use a Mann filter with 5W-40 synthetic oil. Good luck!


----------



## CheckeredCar (Dec 31, 2014)

P.S. Remove the oil pan to get to the oil pump. You can see if there's debris stuck to the screen on the oil pickup tube. There's 20 10mm bolts to remove. Two of the bolts are kind of difficult to remove. See http://checkeredcar.com/vw-mk3-2-0-replace-oil-pan/ for more info.


----------



## MK3matters (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys. I put Lucas's oil treatment because my Mechanic suggested it and it took away the light. I told him and he says he would bet that the garage that did my oil change put too thin of oil in it. It would make sense. I need to change the oil before it gets too hot out because it is probably going to come back in in the heat.


----------



## pavwe (Feb 1, 2015)

i'd be skeptical about "thin oil" explanation. One has to measure oil pressure when the light comes on. Might just be faulty or leaking sensor but you never know.


----------



## MK3matters (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah I feel the same way, but I can't test it since the light isn't on. We will see what happens in the future I guess.


----------



## Scottabrown (Feb 28, 2015)

On the off chance that you find that the oil pressure switch in your car is leaking, then now is the ideal time to have it supplanted. 

The old weight switch is placed at the back motor here. Evacuate the old unit like along these lines, introduce the new one and after that retighten. At that point, reconnect the fundamental feed wire and then will be that occupation adequately done.Then, we would begin the motor to verify the oil piece is doused and there's no oil release originating from that switch now.


----------

